# Stingrays



## BackBay Adventures (May 26, 2009)

we've been going out every day this week, and having great luck.Several of my clients have never shot a bow but that doesn't keep them from having a good time on the water. Bowfishing stingrays is also a great way to bone up for Bowhunting season. Sat. 5-6-09 in Conroe is the 35th annual LoneStar Bowhunter Assoc. meeting. If your in the area, check it out! I donated a bowfishing trip for 2 shooters


----------

